
Getting Past the Pie Chart - robg
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/getting_past_the_pie_chart/
======
jerryji
1000+ words about design without a single graph/chart?

~~~
Flemlord
Here you go:

[http://interface.fh-
potsdam.de/infodesignpatterns/patterns.p...](http://interface.fh-
potsdam.de/infodesignpatterns/patterns.php)

------
rjurney
I like Pie, so I like Pie Charts. Sometimes I Pie Chart things that aren't
parts of a whole just to see them as Pie.

Tufte would understand... if he were a fat man.

